# Avengers sequel announced + Marvel-based TV series coming



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2012)

"Joss Whedon has been hired on again as boss of Iron Man, Thor, Captain America and their superhero pals for a sequel to The Avengers.

The news came Tuesday from Walt Disney Co. chief executive officer Robert Iger, who said during a company earnings call that the filmmaker is returning to write and direct the sequel adapted from the Marvel Comics tales.

Iger also said Whedon is helping to develop a Marvel-based TV series for ABC. Marvel is a Disney subsidiary."

Joss Whedon hired to write, direct Avengers sequel | The Chronicle Herald


Interesting stuff. No surprise that they're doing a sequel to one of the best earning movies in history. I would guess either later 2014 (as Cap 2 is earlier that year) or go for May 2015.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 8, 2012)

Huzzah!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 8, 2012)

Good news.  Completely unsurprising good news (because, really, who *wouldn't* give him another movie after what Avengers earned?), but still good news.


----------



## Rune (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait...Marvel is a Disney subsidiary?

I did not know that.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 8, 2012)

Rune said:


> Wait...Marvel is a Disney subsidiary?




In 2009, Disney bought Marvel Entertainment, which is the parent company of Marvel Worldwide, and "Marvel Worldwide" is what we colloquially call "Marvel Comics".


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2012)

One thing I think Disney's done is a great job on the movie side of things and (of course) on merchandising. My twins love the Avengers (not the movie, it's too loud in the theater for them, they're only 4) and have t-shirts, hats, action figures, posters, and now backpacks and lunchpails. Well done Disney, you've gotten my $'s. 

They get me there and then also on the Pixar side as well.... *shakes his fist at them*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 8, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see how that tv series shapes up- live action vs animated, which characters, new storylines vs recycled comic-book plots.  And of course, which actors.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2012)

And Disney is ABC.  So the show won't be on FOX and cancelled 6 shows in.  Yes!


----------



## Ahnehnois (Aug 8, 2012)

Let me know when the Serenity sequel is announced.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

An Avengers TV show is a longshot.  First, you know they are not casting the actors from the movies.  They might be able to score one or two of them.  But, I doubt it.  Also, consider the budgetary implications of such an endeavor.  The last TV show to have any kind of budget nearing what the Avengers would entail was Terra Nova and that was cancelled due to budget reasons.

Now, if it's not an Avengers TV show, then we might have a possibility.  If they picked a single hero, say Daredevil (also someone for whom the audience would not mind a reboot of sorts), then we have a potential winner.  I would also count the Fantastic Four as possible, but less likely (I think the getting the same actors is not as important with the FF).

Of course, Spider-Man is the most obvious choice, but Sony probably owns those rights.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 8, 2012)

Mickey Mouse and Magneto are the same person?!


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 8, 2012)

I was figuring a title like Runaways for the TV series - recent enough that you don't have a lot of story baggage, established enough that you have some idea where to take it, and given it deals mainly with teens, potential for hand-wringing angst.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 8, 2012)

I won't be too surprised if they go with something SHIELD-based for a TV series - something that's been generally established in the movies, but hasn't been particularly explored.

For instance, the Avengers DVD is coming with a short film, "Item 47", that's about a Bonnie and Clyde duo that pick up a weapon dropped in all the fighting in the movie.  Wackiness ensues, and SHIELD cleans it up.  They can do a series focused mostly on the stuff that's too small for the heavy-hitting superheroes. Thus they keep the effects budget down, and they have a whole lot of creative space to play with that won't clash with the movie franchises.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2012)

Just like the Green Arrow series. Focus on the most "human"-type heroes vs. the more spectacular ones. i.e. Daredevil or Luke Cage vs. The Human Torch or Thor.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 8, 2012)

Folks keep mentioning Daredevil - at the moment, the movie rights on Daredevil sit with Fox, and will until at least October.  If Fox starts a movie by October, they keep the rights.  

Anyone here think it likely that Fox bought movie rights, but didn't take TV rights along with them?

I don't think they'd have based a TV deal on rights they don't currently have.  So, Daredevil probably isn't something they're considering here.


----------



## Insight (Aug 8, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Folks keep mentioning Daredevil - at the moment, the movie rights on Daredevil sit with Fox, and will until at least October.  If Fox starts a movie by October, they keep the rights.
> 
> Anyone here think it likely that Fox bought movie rights, but didn't take TV rights along with them?
> 
> I don't think they'd have based a TV deal on rights they don't currently have.  So, Daredevil probably isn't something they're considering here.




To be fair, they could have thrown out "... and we're also doing a TV series!" without having made any decision on what it would be.  After all, the development time required to put together a TV series (even a non-superhero one) would push such an endeavor into 2013 - at least!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2012)

It could also be a Marvel TV show based on ANY of their characters, just with the serial numbers filed off- like the _Mutant X._


----------



## renau1g (Aug 9, 2012)

Like _The Amazing Arachnid_, mild mannered Paul Parken a teenage boy who gains the powers of an arachnid (no, not Spiderman, his suit is blue with red accents, not like Spiderman's red with blue accents, sheesh). 

Next thing you know they'll claim Hollywood writers have run out of ideas and are just pumping out sequels or remakes...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, _Mutant X_ was essentially X-Men with slightly different characters, toned down and sans spandex.

A Spider-Man adaptation done the same way might feature a guy named Peter who was super strong, agile and tough with some kind of  "spidey sense", with similar origins, but might not have web shooters.  Instead of wall-crawling, he'd be into parkour.

Ohhhh, _*ouch*_...Peter would be into parkour?


----------



## Umbran (Aug 9, 2012)

Insight said:


> To be fair, they could have thrown out "... and we're also doing a TV series!" without having made any decision on what it would be.




Yah, that's possible.  I'm more suggesting that they wouldn't have a specific plan for Daredevil, unless they have some knowledge that Fox will let the license lapse.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> It could also be a Marvel TV show based on ANY of their characters, just with the serial numbers filed off- like the _Mutant X._




Yes, I suppose they could.  But it would seem to be to be diluting their IP to do that, and risking legal wrangling akin to that which surrounded Mutant X (Because Fox had the rights to do X-Men).  Better to do something they actually have, I should think, or may up something new, rather than try filing serial numbers off again.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 9, 2012)

A remake of the Incredible Hulk TV series?


(actually I like the idea of a Sheild series with only occasional guest appearances from the big guns)


----------



## billd91 (Aug 9, 2012)

If *How I Met Your Mother* ever gets canceled, a SHIELD series would be a good place for Cobie Smulders to go and appear as deputy director.

Cloak and Dagger could be interesting.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2012)

Adam Warlock!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 9, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Adam Warlock!




Hm.  They did introduce Thanos....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 9, 2012)

Yep, yep!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd like to see a more general show, let's call it _Marvel Tales_, that explores multiple marvel characters in short-story format all set in the shared world they've created for the movies that draw threads over a season and cross paths as storylines wrap up.

I also like the SHIELD and Cloak and Dagger ideas.


----------



## billd91 (Aug 10, 2012)

Considering they just introduced Thanos and we're dealing with the Cosmic Cube, Captain Marvel is even more appropriate than Adam Warlock. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 10, 2012)

Good point!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 29, 2012)

Umbran said:


> I won't be too surprised if they go with something SHIELD-based for a TV series - something that's been generally established in the movies, but hasn't been particularly explored.




I am prophetic!

Joss Whedon coming back to TV for Marvel S.H.I.E.L.D. series | Blastr


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 29, 2012)

Saw that, thought of you, Umbran.

Or should I say...


JOSS WHEDON!!!


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 4, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Adam Warlock!




Danny, I like your style!

But Yeah, with Thanos and the Cosmic Cube being involved, Captain Marvel is far more likely to show up... for now!


And I am LOVING Joss being able to fully geek out with these movies, and that audiences of "mundanes" are loving it so much.  Are they finally realizing just how cool our geeky stuff really is??


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 7, 2012)

Umbran said:


> I am prophetic!
> 
> Joss Whedon coming back to TV for Marvel S.H.I.E.L.D. series | Blastr



Umbran, please predict that Cobie Smulders is going to star in this. I need more Agent Hill.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 29, 2012)

Excellent news. I'm hoping the Guillermo del Toro "Hulk" TV Show is still being developed. My Google-fu is showing that they are still looking for a writer.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 29, 2012)

TarionzCousin said:


> Umbran, please predict that Cobie Smulders is going to star in this. I need more Agent Hill.




It won't. It won't star any of the SHIELD characters from the movies, except maybe as cameos/recurring. It will focus on low-level SHIELD operatives. Joss Whedon's brother will showrun.

Some people have speculated that Item 47 was a backdoor pilot of sorts to the TV show.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 2, 2012)

Some new info on the characters: Five Character Profiles For Joss Whedon’s S.H.I.E.L.D TV Show | Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd love to have a continuation of the Avengers cartoon that was killed off after one season a few years ago. That showed a lot of promise for continuing to be amazing work.

A decent reboot wouldn't be bad. But I'm tired of the ultra-kiddieized Super Hero Squad excrement that Marvel has been putting out since Disney bought them.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you mean United They Stand (1999) or Earth's Mightiest Heroes (2010)?

Turns out EMH (which is fantastic) isn't getting cancelled, but getting reworked as _Avengers Assembled_ to resemble the movie line-up more. They're basically doing JL/JLU, but in reverse.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 11, 2012)

EMH. not sure I saw UTS. Have to look into that. I remember the Ultimate (anime) movies.

EMH hasn't had a new episode in years. I just figured that, like most good things, it just got cancelled. Same with the X-men cartoon of the same vintage. End on a cliffhanger, and gets cancelled--just seems to be the pattern.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2012)

That's not true. EMH just ended it's second season. Next year it will relaunch as Avengers Assemble.

The Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wolverine and the X-Men (it's sibling series) did get cancelled, though.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh. Well, good. or half-good.
Guess they just had a really long break? Will have to keep checking my netflix queue


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe you only saw the 20-part micro-series that served as a pilot of sorts? It got recut into the first few episodes of the series proper.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 11, 2012)

26 half-hour episodes that ended with Cap being shot by the skrull


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2012)

sabrinathecat said:


> 26 half-hour episodes that ended with Cap being shot by the skrull




That's the first full season, that aired over the summer of 2011. I dunno why you missed season 2. But more the glory to you, as the second season is excellent.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 11, 2012)

I have to wait for Netflix to get the disks or put it up online. I don't bother to maintain any cable or other TV-only service.
Yes, commercials simply are that annoying.


----------



## billd91 (Nov 18, 2012)

pieksypephelp Reported as spam


----------



## sabrinathecat (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally got to see season 2 of A:EMH. OK, but not as good. Lots of threads abandoned. Just didn't have the same feel.
And then there's the movie.
I have to say, meh. It was way better than Thor or Captain America, and a cinematic masterpiece compared to DKR, but no where near as good as Norton Hulk or Iron Man. Weak story. Weak villain. Climax borrowed from ID4 (which was a weak movie in and of itself). After a while, the battle scene was just long and drawn out without any real emotion to it--but a nice cheery glow of wholesomeness so that you knew these were all heroes. Then it finally ended. Almost as overblown as the end of Transformers3. Hulk looked awful (compared with Norton-Hulk).  There were some good moments of character interaction, but I expect better of Whedon, even if he was saddled with picking up the pieces of 2 inferior movies.


----------



## Frank Hall (Feb 21, 2013)

WOOT


----------



## sabrinathecat (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not like there's a shortage of Marvel characters. Whatever they do, I would rather have something done right and seriously than something done kiddie or stupid.
That Avengers managed to salvage the mess of Captain America and Thor even to the modest extent that it did is a tribute to Joss's skill and ability. Hopefully next time he gets to have a little more control over the story so that we don't end up with another ID4 ending.


----------

